# ICC Profile Editor



## RobertJ (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for an ICC Profile Editor.  It seems that MacBeth has one but it might be only available with the purchase of a Profile Maker.  Any body currently editing profiles?


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 23, 2009)

I prefer to let calibrator and software create mine.  I use the Eye One calibrator and find I need nothing else.


----------



## inTempus (Aug 23, 2009)

ColorMunki.


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Aug 23, 2009)

Why do you need to edit an ICC profile? What are you trying to do? I've done a bit of profile editing using the MacBeth software, and it's tricky, tricky stuff.

Andrew Boyd
TheDiscerningPhotographer


----------



## Garbz (Aug 24, 2009)

What profile? Screen profile? Camera profile? Scanner profile? Are you looking to edit the profile because your calibration software got it wrong? Are you looking to manually make a colour profile using a colour checker card?

You're going to need to provide much more information than that. And for most of the cases I just mentioned manually editing the profile is most definitely the wrong way to approach the problem.


----------

